# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Online SMS Inbox me numer Gjerman

## Jup!

Keni nevoj per nje numer gjerman per regjistrime ne internet apo dicka tjeter?

SMS Porosit e derguara tek numri +49 1701228403 do te paraqiten ketu =>

http://www.albania.eu.org/p/sms-box.html

----------

